# Deficient Development Fund Raiser(Help Annex get t989!)



## Dan_Brutal (Jul 28, 2011)

Annex is the theme master. We could really use his skill in the t989 section. So, I have taken matters into my own hands and decided to start a fund raiser to try and help out my friend. Here is a sample of his work with the Vibrant rom ICZen. Note, this is just a small example of the talent that he could bring to the t989.

Gold Rush: http://rootzwiki.com...nt-development/

Dust: http://rootzwiki.com...nt-development/

Enkyo: http://rootzwiki.com...nt-development/

Donation link: https://www.paypal.c...G.gif:NonHosted

So, if you own a t989, and want some badass themes, please donate to the cause. Our goal is $400 for a used device. Every little bit helps.

Thank you,
Dan Brutal(Deficient Development)


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Bump. I would like to see this happen.


----------



## blacknight1114 (May 12, 2012)

Let's make it happen guys. Keep us updated on the total Dan.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## Annex (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you guys... so far I got $24.98
I really appreciate it 

Also check out this theme http://rootzwiki.com/topic/26530-darkstar-green-mantis-theme-18-deficient-development/


----------

